# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Revised cycle?

## Mallet

Here it is.

I got some prop to add to the end of the cycle!

Week 1-4 d-bol 50mgs/day
Week 1-10 750mgs sus 250mon 250wed 250fri
Week 1-10 600mgs EQ 200mon 200wed 200fri
Week 10-14 50mgs/day prop
Week 10-20 clen on/off
Clomid 3 days after last prop.

I'd like to throw in some winnie or fina but...

Hows the prop look? should I up it to 100mgs/day :Brick Wall:

----------

